# Making a Handle?



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a tool someone made for me.The tang from the handle end to the beginning of the cutting tool is 6" long.The width of this piece is 7/8". It is 3/8" thick. I thought about grinding an equal amount off of each side but dont want want to do this.I thought about taking 2 pieces of wood and routing a groove in each piece so that the tool would fit snugly in it but I think this would end up being a bigger handle than I want.Im scratching my head on this and dont have a whole lot of time to put in to this as my schedule is jam packed to say the least...Rather be using the tool...Thanks for any help !!!.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Robohippy on a woodturner's forum has a video on such a 3 piece handle. Make it out of the flat pieces, then turn on a lathe to make it fit your grip; then epoxy the tang into the handle.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I would take two pieces of flat wood and route the groove to snuggle fit the tang. Then I would glue them together and put them in the lathe and turn them down to suit me. I've made several this way and been satisfied with them.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I would try taking a piece that's 3/8 x 7/8 and round over 4 edges, then drill a hole slightly smaller than the tang and drive it in. A groove the same size will loosen fairly quickly. If the tang is tapered then I would try to drill to different depths in steps to help prevent splitting. Putting a ferrule on the end helps too but you would need to turn that section round to fit. Another thing that would help prevent splitting would be to take some sturdy braided fishing line and wrapping the end which could be carved down to near round. (Start by making sawcuts and removing most of the waste that way. It only takes a few minutes to do the job that way.) "Whipping" the line is the best method and there is/are likely some vids on youtube on how to whip the end of something. Once you're done add a couple coats of some varnish or glue to toughen the wrap.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Really a pretty simple operation. Examples here:
Make a Custom Knife Handle Brass and wooden knife handle
I like the second better, but feel both make it out to be more complicated than it actually is. Two pieces of wood, pins or rivets, drill some holes, hammer pins or rivets, file or sand to shape. You could put some epoxy under the wood if you feel unsure about just the pins/rivets. Look at a wood handle kitchen knife, they hold up well.


----------

